# My New GTR...Thank you to all Involved :)



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so chuffed this weekend. I went to see my new car for the 1st time yesterday after a long wait, and was blown away! Its being delivered in the next few days :clap: 

Huge thanks to Chris Batho and Andy Middlehurst (Middlehurst Nissan) for looking after me so well, and for fitting everything very carefully for me :bowdown1:

Jurgen of JM Imports for getting me the wheels and the HKS Y pipe, excellent customer service, always helpful, just a great guy :thumbsup:

Adrey from Specialized performance, for looking after my order as a few people wanted it, got in there 1st  

Lastly Chris from Griffiths Detailing :bowdown1: for producing the amazing, fantastic results on my paintwork and everywhere else on the car. 

Cannot recommend him highly enough, always happy to help and great reviews on detailing world.

It has been a long wait, but I have made a few friends above and will hopefully attend some meets this year.

(Pics, Chris took for me after the GTechniq detail)














































Thank you all


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

looks great, love that steering wheel!


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

That is one great looking gtr good luck with it.Love the combination of the wheels, colour and steering wheel:smokin:


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Well done fella she looks loverly !!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

pleasure to have helped in this ravin and anything you need , you know am just email/call away.

thanks


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Thankyou Guys for the kind words. 

I am absolutely over the moon of how it ended up, since I have never decided to put aftermarket parts on any of my cars and this one is a perfect example of what happens when you go on forums lol.

Paul cheers fella, your not far at all from me so am hoping between you & Chris I can keep the GTR like this.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

That looks really nice, steering wheel is amazing! Is it me or is the bit by the gear surround a different colour?


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Car looks fantastic!! Wish it were mine :bawling: enjoy it..


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad I could help and even more glad you are happy!! Great to meet you and hope you enjoy the car as much as I enjoyed working on it


Chris Griffiths


----------



## SHAM (Oct 15, 2008)

LOOKS HOT !!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Glad I could help and even more glad you are happy!! Great to meet you and hope you enjoy the car as much as I enjoyed working on it
> 
> 
> Chris Griffiths


awesome detail btw chris..


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks incredible.
I take you're close to the Wirral with using Griffiths Detailing?


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Good to meet you the other day mate and enjoy your car.....when you finally get your hands on it!!

Fantastic job by chris too,your car looked absolutely stunning.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Nedzilla said:


> Good to meet you the other day mate and enjoy your car.....when you finally get your hands on it!!
> 
> Fantastic job by chris too,your car looked absolutely stunning.


Cheers matey, nice having a chat with you. Waiting another week would have killed me lol, should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Fit


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> Looks incredible.
> I take you're close to the Wirral with using Griffiths Detailing?


No, chose Chris as he was closest to the dealership, as they transported the car to him. He had really good customer reviews and is a top bloke.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Phunky Phresh! Looks awesome!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very smart.
The Mines steering wheel does feel nice.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks great daytona blue is my favourite choice but ive still got a 2-3months until i get my hands on one.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks really good that. Saw the pics on Griffiths Fb page, will be paying him a visit soon.
I need a Mines wheel !!!!!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks awesome


----------



## Paul_59 (Oct 22, 2011)

It's my favourite colour, and your's looks amazing after the detail.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

RJJ said:


> Thankyou Guys for the kind words.
> 
> I am absolutely over the moon of how it ended up, since I have never decided to put aftermarket parts on any of my cars and this one is a perfect example of what happens when you go on forums lol.
> 
> Paul cheers fella, your not far at all from me so am hoping between you & Chris I can keep the GTR like this.


no trouble fella if you need me you know where i am 

i knew chris was doing this car as he messaged me about some small marks in the lacquer he had to deal with but didnt know it was your car 

have fun with her dude


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the nice comments.

I wanted the paintwork protected from day 1 as we all know Nissan paint is very soft so can easily be marked etc a friend recommended GTechniq and Chris endorsed their products as being excellent.

Products from the GTechniq range included, C1,Exo,C5,L1,I1 and a few others, Chris used pretty much everything from the GTechniq range.

Some video of how water reacts with the coatings and the beading achieved, thanks Chris :thumbsup:

Click on image.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

looks great, wheels combo with the blue is spot on


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

alloy said:


> looks great, wheels combo with the blue is spot on


Cheers alloy, one of the have hardest decisions to make which style & size. 

On here and gtr life the wheels thread has some amazing wheel combos and some seriously aggressive setups.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

RJJ

Concrats mate, that is absolutely stunning. I love that colour and with the wheels, perfect.

Take care and get used to it and have fun.

Regards Satan


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

No probs on the video, glad I could help!


Chris Griffiths


----------

